# Opera Baby



## Kirk (Nov 8, 2002)

Click here to see the show! :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 8, 2002)

LOL :rofl: 

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 8, 2002)

OMG LOL!!!!!


----------



## DWright (Nov 10, 2002)

How do you folks find these sites?  Keep posting them, Please!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Nov 12, 2002)

It wasn't bad enough that I had to listen to my 19 year old sister sit in the back of my car and sing this, but you had to go and post it too!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'll get you for this!:flammad:


----------

